
'Bloomberg Killer' Sentieo raises $6m - ryougazilla
https://www.forbes.com/sites/antoinegara/2018/03/28/sentieo-raises-6-million-heres-why-this-unheralded-bloomberg-killer-is-for-real/#28f1ed892db6
======
rheddleston
Congrats!

